# Moving to Nerja/Frigiliana



## Liz Taylor-ingram (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi. I am a newby to the site. Hubby and I are starting the Countdown to moving to Spain in Spring 2016 Our first trip is in March and we hope to find accommodation to rent long term for approx € 400-500 We don't intend to buy. I am 55 and Ron is 69. We are just looking forward to the new adventure and better lifestyle. So sort of excited and scared all at once.

Just wondering what experiences other similar minded folk have had re accommodation and healthcare.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Liz Taylor-ingram said:


> Hi. I am a newby to the site. Hubby and I are starting the Countdown to moving to Spain in Spring 2016 Our first trip is in March and we hope to find accommodation to rent long term for approx € 400-500 We don't intend to buy. I am 55 and Ron is 69. We are just looking forward to the new adventure and better lifestyle. So sort of excited and scared all at once.
> 
> Just wondering what experiences other similar minded folk have had re accommodation and healthcare.


Welcome to the forum. I can't help with rental accommodation, but I'm sure others will be able to, and you should be able to find something long term for your budget but it's likely to be an apartment, probably 2 bedrooms.

With regard to healthcare, as your husband is 69 he is presumably receiving a UK state pension. That being the case, he can obtain an S1 form from the DWP, and one for you too as you can be classed as his dependant. Those will be sufficient for you to satisfy the healthcare requirements in order to register as residents. You will then need to take them to the nearest INSS (social security office) which is in Vélez-Málaga to register the S1s, and following that a document confirming your entitlement to Spanish state healthcare will be sent to you, which you then take to your local health centre to register with a doctor You will be allocated a named family doctor, and appointments can be made either directly with the health centre, by calling the central phone number for the Andalucian Salud Responde Service, or online at the Junta de Andalucia website, it's very easy. Your nearest hospital will be the Hospital Comarcal de La Axarquia between Torre del Mar and Vélez-Málaga, and everyone I know who has been treated there says the service is very good. For some specialist treatments, however, you'd have to travel to one of the larger hospitals in Málaga.

As you probably already know, prescriptions are not free here, but as a pensioner and dependant you would pay 10% of the cost of any medications, which is capped at €8 per month for those with an income below €18,000 pa and at €18 per month for those whose incomes are between €18,000 - 100,000 pa.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Have a look at www.kyero.com and enter the town or region you are interested in under the long term rental page. This is a portal which many of the local agents use to advertise their properties. Beware; some agents are notorious for never removing ads so you get the impression that they have many properties available but in truth they have very few. Also, you need to remember that when you are looking to begin renting many landlords will be thinking about holiday lets (which are far more expensive) and take their properties off the long term let market. It remains a renters market so be ready to negotiate!!! A very good lever is to offer 6 months rent up front for a reduced rent.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Liz, you're picking a lovely spot! I went there a few weeks ago on a road trip with one of my friends from the forum (Melissa) and was blown over by the beauty. Here are some shots I took:

Nerja:





































Frigiliana:


















I hope you find your sweet spot!


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I was in Frigiliana in March. Gorgeous place, just beautiful


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

You should have said Rabbitcat - I live about 10 minutes from Friggers. I'd have bought you a beer to mae certain you didn't die of thirst...


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

It's not just a nice place it's one of those areas that has a great feel to it. Didn't wanna leave!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We didn't leave. Still live here!!! End of August is the Three Cultures Festival. Definitely worth a visit. See if you can make it next year and we'll meet...


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I loved the place and would have bought/ rented there and then. 

Luckily my wife pointed out that I didn't love the place and she switched our search to Jalon Valley area


----------



## Nicksmith (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi,we moved to Frigiliana 8 weeks ago from Scotland and love it here.Im 59 and my wife is 55.We took a holiday let for 2 weeks while we looked for a long term rental,the first thing we did was to get down to Nerja where the agents have there offices but i have to be perfectly honest they were not much help to us some of the places they showed us were just not suitable most of them looked as if they had'nt been lived in for ages.But we got really lucky, we ended up renting a stunning 2 bed villa just a short walk from the village,two bedrooms one ensuite,big kitchen with dining area,family bathroom,living room,great outside space with our own pool,jakuzi,barbecue area and to top it off... views to die for, all for 600 euros a month.....how did i get to know about it...word of mouth....the second thing we done was to visit the two expat bars in Frigiliana,Splash and Fandangos and let everyone know we were looking for accomodation.It was Fandangos where we got all the help from and still do if theres anything locally we need to know about and thats where we heard about our place about to come on to the market for long term rental.
Good luck,
Nick.


----------

